# [portage] probleme mise a jour

## nuts

Je suis en train d'installer gentoo sur une station SGI mips. Cependant la derniere release pour installer est un stage3 de 2007.0 (le 2008.0 experimental est trop buggé).

Bref ca avance bien jusqu'au moment ou le systeme me conseille de reinstaller portage.

j'ai mis a jour le make.profile sur 10.0 directement. et la:

```
# emerge --oneshot portage

Calculating dependencies /

!!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=dev-lang/python-2.5" have been masked.

!!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:

- dev-lang/python-2.6.4

- dev-lang/python-3.1.1-r1 (masked by: required EAPI 2, supported EAPI 0)

- dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r4 (masked by: required EAPI 2, supported EAPI 0)

- dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r3 (masked by: required EAPI 2, supported EAPI 0)

For more information, see MASKED PACKAGES section in the emerge man page or

refer to the Gentoo Handbook.

(dependency required bu "sys-apps/portage-2.1.6.13" [ebuild])
```

je n'ai pas trouver quoi faire

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, ton installation date.

Peux-tu poster ceci :

```

# emerge --info

# qlist -ICv python

```

Tu vas devoir mettre à jour ta version de python en utilisant le fichier /etc/portage/package.keywords à mon avis, car la version 2.6.4 semble être masqué.

Par contre, ta version de portage doit dater aussi, donc tu peux pas mettre à jour portage.

Mike Hunt va sûrement t'arranger ça avec la tinderbox.

Wait and see  :Razz: 

----------

## Mike Hunt

Non, pas tinderbox cette fois-ci.

Le message required EAPI 2 indique qu'il faut >=sys-apps/portage-2.1.6

Puisqu'il est devenu impossible d'émerger la version récente de sys-apps/portage, il faudra donc le faire manuellement.

Il y a un guide pour ça (en anglais seulement):  Manually fixing broken portage installations

* Il faut faire bien attention de choisir la version 2.1.6 de portage:

```
wget -P /usr/portage/distfiles http://distfiles.gentoo.org/distfiles/portage-2.1.6.tar.bz2
```

Cheers,

----------

## nuts

j ai vu ton lien, le hic c'est que je n'ai pas d'ebuild pour emerger le portage que j'ai telecharger dans le distfile

je ne peux pas poster mon emerge --info, mais je peux en dire ceci: le python utilisé est 2.4.3-r1 et portage est en version 2.1.4.

j'ai peut etre raté un truc, je vais retenter.

edit: j'ai refais le tuto, ca bloquait sur bash, 'jai forcer l'install de bash avec l'option --nodeps, ca a l'air de passer. wait and see le cpu mips fait 250MHz  :Very Happy: 

----------

## nuts

j ai trop de defaut, j'ai du installer bash en utilisant --nodeps pour que ca passe, arriver au moment de l'installation de portage, python me pete un boulard... C'est dur

----------

## d2_racing

Ouais, ça va être compliqué.

----------

